# What do u hate most about the trade?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate the work.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I hate hot tight attics with blown in insulation oh and customers that downplay the work:"Oh that should be easy".


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

The fact that the only reason the person above me got the job, is because they kiss ass.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Always compared to other guy... Very cut throat always have to push myself to get more done.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I hate the work.


 
I love the work, I just hate the hours.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Anything after rough in, haha.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I hate cold coffee.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I could do the job I am hiring you to do but I don't have time. Then they stand there and watch you the whole time you are there.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I just hate that were the last allowed to work in a space, last brought in with no time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Some of the NEC code changes that make NO sense at all.. the top one is you can't sleeve NM above grade in conduit because it is considered a wet location.. 

A plastic bag will last (600) years in a land fill.. but plastic covered cable turns to sugar in a conduit sealed at both ends.. :no::no:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Working for a large corporation, the bean counters. And the policy makers in the Ivory Tower have no clue to what we do in the field


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lately, the lack of camaraderie, brotherhood and team unity. People stabbing each other in the back, ish talking, etc. Lack of organization, meaning foremen running around like chickens with their heads cut off, and showing up to work without proper tools. Yes, JWs. W. t. F. It's ok, I let em borrow mine... The "it's ok to sit on unemployment for 4-6 months out of the year" attitudes, the "it's ok to take off work to go fishing, but not if you have the flu" attitudes. The "I'm entitled" attitudes. As far as the work goes, I don't mind getting dirty, sweaty, tired... But damn, I'm getting tired of working with drama queens.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I miss how unions used to operate....

Now no one gives a **** about the next guy


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

1) Safety guys. You know, the ones with egos as big as the whole outdoors, but not one lick of common sense. 

2) Engineers. Same reason as above.

3) General contractor superintendents. Most of them anyway. Big ego, no brain.....

4) Overuse of electronic crap. Like PLCs and VFDs. Both are the obvious solution to every possible problem, and I'm the one stuck making it work. 

5) Weather. Extreme hot or cold. If I wanted to work outside in the worst weather, I'd have been a lineman. Learn to schedule jobs so the inside work occurs during the worst weather. Or at least, if the weather is horrible, go home early, or just take the day off. 

6) Employers with the attitude of 'how much can we screw these guys and have them still show up for work'. 

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

being in it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> Hey guys !! Let me start by saying I love this trade. I really do and wouldn't trade it for the world. I know u all must love it just as much, because if not, we wouldn't be on ET in our spare time lol. But what do you hate about the trade? I know i can name a few to be brief. For starters, is not being paid on time. #2 is having a Forman/lead guy that doesn't have more knowledge than you hold. #3 is working in crappy weather. #4 is digging trenches #5 is cleaning up a customers house at the end of the day(as they are so tedious)
> 
> What's yours guys


Cletis.........


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

LOL, "Beautiful's" what I call them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Electrical work is my life, H*ll is other people....~CS~


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

People that just don't get it, it is always our fault, and every other trades time is more valuable then the sparky's. And when it comes time to cut cost then can always afford a granite counter top, but man the can lights are just to costly.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I hate when it's cold and my hands are frozen.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Cletis.........


Don't be so hard on yourself. :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. :whistling2:


:no::no::laughing:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Finally laying in the last of 300 troffers on the first floor of a 5 story building, only to move to the 2nd floor to start over again. Then the 3rd....... Then the 4th........ Then th....... Ok, you see where I'm going with this.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sick of the mouse poop. Nobody really ever explained to me how much rodent **** I would exposed to in this trade.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I hate it when the gay decorator whispers sweet nothings in my ear when I drop a candelabra sleeve on the floor.


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

1. Late payments (GCs)
2. Crawling in attics
3..Low ballers
4. Hacks, and fixing up their messes


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

cthermond said:


> 1. Late payments (GCs)
> 2. Crawling in attics
> 3..Low ballers
> 4. Hacks, and fixing up their messes


 
Sorry, a little off topic, but your post brings up a nagging question I've had for a long time. Has _anyone_ ever run into a _high baller_?? Somehow this sounds even worse to me.......


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

A very condensed list:

The cold
low wages
finish electrical
can lights
troffers
baseboard receptacles
hot attics
tight crawl spaces

And last but probably the top of the list:
my A$$hole boss....


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i have seen that as an electrician all my friends generally abuse the fact that i (we) are in tune with all the trade and can pretty much do it all (plumbing aside, i dont do tird snatching). i seem to work on the premise that they will pay ...eventually...getting old. I could retire on the "favors" owed to me. should have listened to my dad when he said the same thing..


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

only two.

interior designers and other electricians who think they know more than me.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

duramaxdarren said:


> i have seen that as an electrician all my friends generally abuse the fact that i (we) are in tune with all the trade and can pretty much do it all (plumbing aside, i dont do tird snatching). i seem to work on the premise that they will pay ...eventually...getting old. I could retire on the "favors" owed to me. should have listened to my dad when he said the same thing..


I feel your pain.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

trying to figure out how many aliases Cletis and Chris have combined:detective::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

All other living things.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The electrical forums.........:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The 2 people above me are on right now, and its 1:15 am here in california early saturday morning... so its 4:15 for bob and i dunno what time zone honolulu is. still... why are you on an electrical forum?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The 2 people above me are on right now, and its 1:15 am here in california early saturday morning... so its 4:15 for bob and i dunno what time zone honolulu is. still... why are you on an electrical forum?


just past 11....


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

im on night shift.its 4:17am for me


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Sorry, a little off topic, but your post brings up a nagging question I've had for a long time. Has _anyone_ ever run into a _high baller_?? Somehow this sounds even worse to me.......


High ballers are tyre kickers, guys that promise you big piece of the action when all they really do is talk sh!t, everybody thinks they're great when they first meet them then everybody thinks they're ****heads.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The 2 people above me are on right now, and its 1:15 am here in california early saturday morning... so its 4:15 for bob and i dunno what time zone honolulu is. still... why are you on an electrical forum?


They are on here because they love what they do for a living. And ET is open 24 hours, 7 days so why not log on at 4:15


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Rewire

The just rolled out of the gutter dirtbags in the supply house every morning.

Slobs on the job. (pretty much everyone other than me) 

The guys on the job that can't get through 5 words without an F bomb. Very embarrassing in a customers home. 

Rewire


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Only thing I really hate about this trade is the hacks. 

The guys who either CAN'T do the job right....or who have zero regard for the safety of others and just WON'T do the job right. 

I hate the "close enough" attitude.....either its right or it's wrong.

These a$$holes should be drug out into the street and shot with a big ball of their own 5hit.:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bah. Too whiny for a Saturday morning.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Light fixtures.

Big job politics.

Slab work, I hate it!.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

1. The roto zips the sheet rock guys use to cut out the openings and nick my wires.
2. Everyone pulling my wires out of the switch boxes to hang stuff on.
3. Adding a disposal to the island on the trim out.
4. Not getting paid
5.HVAC placing the registers where my can lights go.
6.GC's thinking I am responsible for the insulation causing the can's thermal protection to work.
7.Plug mold for kitchen counter top receps
8.Noisy M F'rs while I am trying to communicate.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Poor planning


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Only thing I really hate about this trade is the hacks.
> 
> The guys who either CAN'T do the job right....or who have zero regard for the safety of others and just WON'T do the job right.
> 
> ...


The biggest problem with hacks is , they don't know they're hacks , lol ! They think they're doing a great job while the rest of us vomit at their installations . The hacks are good for the economy though and help people who care about doing a job properly get more work ! As for me and the trade , I dislike anything that I have to do over and over again for week or longer . It could be fixtures , wiremold , pulling mc . It all gets old after a while . I despise working outside in the winter more than anything . My hands can't take that anymore , lol !


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate working in the office on Saturday mornings trying to do proposals that you don't have time for during the week.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

People that bend the living sh*t out of the pipe so as to make it nearly impossible to pull the wire through!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

cultch said:


> People that bend the living sh*t out of the pipe so as to make it nearly impossible to pull the wire through!


Lol ! I worked with a guy who would go out of his way to bend the living hell out of every run to show off his skills . He couldn't see the straight path to save his life ! He was good with a bender , bad at laying out a run ! I don't care who you are , straight pipe goes in a lot faster than unnecessary bends all over !


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> All other living things.


:laughing: :thumbup: :clap:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I also hate guys on the job who walk around wearing $800 shoes and $4000 suits.
Having 12 other trades on the job, which means 34 radios... all cranked up and turned to different stations... any one of which gives me a headache by itself.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

What I hate about the trade is when I order a taylor ham egg and cheese sandwich for break and I get a regular ham egg and cheese sandwich.

Pretty much everything else is great.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> Lol ! I worked with a guy who would go out of his way to bend the living hell out of every run to show off his skills . He couldn't see the straight path to save his life ! He was good with a bender , bad at laying out a run ! I don't care who you are , straight pipe goes in a lot faster than unnecessary bends all over !


It's maddening cause these are obviously not complete idiots but they just can't wrap their head around a wire pull.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Inspectors


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Big jobs and big shops. I am not good at kissing ass and playing the political game to get ahead. Hopefully, I'll never have to go back to that crap.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

GC's

I was going to say that was the only thing I hate about trade but when reading other posts realized there are other things I hate, now I'm trying to remember what I like about the trade. But when I haven't worked for a while I always like it when I have electrical work again.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Big John said:


> Being disappointed. People who don't live up to my expectations not only piss me off, but they usually make my job harder, to boot. My dream job is where everyone around me does exactly what they're being paid to do.


My last shop was sink or swim. The core group of company men were those that were smart, and were willing to problem solve on their own. Even if you f*cked up (pretty bad in some cases) you were preferred over the guys that couldn't decide how to move forward.

I felt like every shut down was a test of each man's progress. It was pretty amazing the things we'd manage to accomplish.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Having to tear out and change your own work because the client, designer, architect, engineer can't communicate with each other. Its a waste of time and you never get paid what you're supposed to on the change order.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

-dry wallers
- multiple radios on different radio stations 
- piping in a crawl space


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Smokers (_aka Eighty-Five Percenters_).


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

You guys are a bunch of whiners!!!!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

People who complain about whiners. :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> People who complain about whiners. :whistling2:


Not a complaint. Just stating the obvious.:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TGGT said:


> ...Even if you f*cked up (pretty bad in some cases) you were preferred over the guys that couldn't decide how to move forward....


 Half the time, the guys who make the most mistakes are often the guys who are willing to tackle the most challenges. The other half they're just dolts, but it's pretty easy to tell the two apart. :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Not a complaint. Just stating the obvious.:laughing:


People who are constantly stating the obvious. hate those guys...:laughing:


----------



## HIVOLT (Nov 17, 2009)

I hate being called to do an inspection and the electrician not even ready.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HIVOLT said:


> I hate being called to do an inspection and the electrician not even ready.


Sorry but we got a little behind yesterday and one of the guys didn't show and the supplier didn't drop the right parts and....


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I hate it when electricians don't file the ends of the ustruts and I get cut by it.Then they send me to the nurses office to cry.

Saw awa


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

1. The quality or lack therof in the material these days
2. Supply houses that don't carry any inventory and can't get an order right to save their life.
3. Power companies and the tooth pulling required to get them to do their job.
4. Safety


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate inspectors that show up early. :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> i hate inspectors . :laughing:


fixed!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HO: "I have an outlet in my kitchen that doesn't work....."


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Guess what HO......that kitchen outlet will never work again:no:


----------



## HIVOLT (Nov 17, 2009)

backstay said:


> Sorry but we got a little behind yesterday and one of the guys didn't show and the supplier didn't drop the right parts and....


I have heard all the excuses but a phone call would be nice.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate inspectors who refuse to give out their cell numbers so you can call them... I must call the office, wade through their archaic voicemail system, and leave a message that won't get heard until 4:30.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I am sick of installations, only enjoy troubleshooting in the field. Working in the summer sucks.
I still like talking to the customers, and selling.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I hate:
1.Cheap and ignorant customers. Separately or together.
2.Moronic designers, consultants or the other bozos with some kind of title.
3.People who believe that you owe them something for doing their work or want some kind of discount as they feel entitled to one. I say this because I deal with a "designer" who thinks I should discount what I charge her even though I need to chase her for money for her jobs. But when I work directly for her customers I collect directly  :no: I charge her more for her headaches. Sorry but nice to rant.
4.feeling like I sometimes have lost the love for the profession from dealing with jackholes etc.
5. Oh yeah and like 480s picture "my counter outlet does not work". My job title is electrician. I'm not a carpenter, painter, house cleaner, shrink etc.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> HO: "I have an outlet in my kitchen that doesn't work....."


How do you know.....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate guys who spit on the floor and you have to roll out wire...

That gets an immediate face to face chat with me.. nothing worse than picking up a coil on NM covered in spit on the bottom.. 

Some guys are just complete slobs and have no clue till you "educate them"...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I hate guys who spit on the floor and you have to roll out wire...
> 
> That gets an immediate face to face chat with me.. nothing worse than picking up a coil on NM covered in spit on the bottom..


Yeah there is, chew. 


But I do agree with you.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

#1 job hopping.....let me finish the job I'm on before I have to start the next one.
#2. Followers....customers that fallow you around when your working.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah there is, chew.
> .


Those guys are even worse walking around with a soda bottle filled with brown slime.. F...ing morons.. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Lets not forget the guys doing the demo who rip off a (15) foot piece of base molding and leave it by the side wall with 10D nails sticking up.. 

_"Let me show you a trick... take out my side cutters and pull the nails out".._

One job I was on the GC was walking the HO around the job outside to show the progress...

I heard a loud scream.. the woman stepped on a nail that was covered with leaves and it came through the top of her high heels...

Stupid mistakes and people get hurt..


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sick birds, illegals, always talking really fast, no comprende, señor , 
Whiners really are the worst, next to know it all fu*ks
Red tag trigger happy substitute inspectors. (always trying to show what they know)
My crew not showing up on time..... WE start at 8.... Not 8:05, if you can't be on time....you not serious 
"shopping my bid "....l hate it......
A good hand wanting work when I have none, or too much work and no hands around...l..

Y'all said everything else......

I heard somewhere that "Electricians are fu*king immortal" ...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Illegals


Sad to say... but they are usually the best workers on the job..


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Getting called to do parking lot lights in December when they have been out since August but no one notices because of daylight savings time.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

When folks say they're done but they're not done.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

That every problem is electrical until an electrician shows up and finds the belt off its pulley.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

b4t said:


> sad to say... But they are usually the worst contractors on the job..


FTFY


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

eejack said:


> FTFY


My apology..


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

B4T said:


> I had to Google that and it doesn't mean anything good.. so here is one for you.. GFY...
> 
> Don't be such an asshole.. spell out what you disagree with..


Fixed it for you is bad? Huh?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> Fixed it for you is bad? Huh?


Sorry about that..


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Fixed it for you is bad? Huh?


I googled it too!Also means "F this, F you..."


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Stickshaker said:


> I googled it too!Also means "F this, F you..."


But this don't start with I. These Internet abbreviations are weird.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Sheetrockers

Painters

Floor guys

Concrete finishers

GC supers that have failed at everything they have done

Whiny employees

Punch lists

Architects and their flawed drawings

Engineers and their specs

Elevator installers

Paperwork


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

B4T said:


> Sorry about that..


I don't blame you. 1/2 these acronyms on the net I have no idea what they mean. I had to google fify too about a week ago. Sucks to get old and not hip or with it anymore.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

B4T said:


> My apology..


Wow...didn't mean to be insulting. I was trying to say in a clever way that the illegals themselves may or may not be good mechanics, but the contractors that hire and use them are generally the cheap lying cheating bastards that give all contractors a bad name.

Apparently I am not very clever...:thumbsup:


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

The drawing are getting worse and worse every job. No details on how to install anything. I asked the Architect " How do I get power to the light on that concrete roof panel with no exposed conduit?" he said " donno your the tradesman figure it out". I did..but it was a pain.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

Wire mold or plug mold


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Prints that hide electrical details and specs that hide contract terms in Sections they _just do not belong_.


----------



## lobohodge (Jul 6, 2009)

duramaxdarren said:


> i have seen that as an electrician all my friends generally abuse the fact that i (we) are in tune with all the trade and can pretty much do it all (plumbing aside, i dont do tird snatching). i seem to work on the premise that they will pay ...eventually...getting old. I could retire on the "favors" owed to me. should have listened to my dad when he said the same thing..


True that, do this one on the cheap because I have more down the pipe. Never has played out.

Rules for the Electrical Contractor
1. Have a agreement or contract signed.
2. Lien documents prepared.
3. Have supplier prepare lien docs.
4. If materials are not marked up, have them pay 
direct.
5. Offer free estimates unless it is for a inspections.
6. If someone tells you they have never screwed anyone, then it means they have plenty.
7. Do not clean up another contracts mess. When they sue that contractor, you will be cross complained into the suit. 
8. Stay away from homeowners and contractors whom have resided in countries ending in "Stan"
or "ran". Not a bigget here, but 23 years in business, these could be golden rules for not getting screwed. 
9. Find the right workers. 1 bad worker can lose many hard earned contacts.
10. Pay well and keep expectations high.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

chasing money is by far my least favorite thing


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I hate first year apprentices who do side work. And come on here asking what to charge.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> I hate first year apprentices who do side work. And come on here asking what to charge.


 You know what..... they are probably doing us a favor because i know that isnt the sort of customer im looking for.. They can keep them...


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Having to buy $20 of batteries for meters a month. Can't they make everything like my solar powered calculator I had in 4th grade ? I used it to learn how to spell 58008.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

I hate electricians running a business working for peanuts so they can "pay the bills"


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

RHWilks said:


> The drawing are getting worse and worse every job. No details on how to install anything. I asked the Architect " How do I get power to the light on that concrete roof panel with no exposed conduit?" he said " donno your the tradesman figure it out". I did..but it was a pain.


thats a change order and pricey one at that!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkyforlife said:


> I hate electricians running a business working for peanuts so they can "pay the bills"


I bet you will find more 3+ man shops treading water like that than one man operations..

The larger shops want to keep everything together waiting for the big score to come walking in the front door..


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

B4T said:


> I bet you will find more 3+ man shops treading water like that than one man operations..
> 
> The larger shops want to keep everything together waiting for the big score to come walking in the front door..


What other shops do is none of my concern I just know that a business is for profits and a job is to pay bills. Like I said before if you are consistently charging low prices to pay the bills why are you in business? Go work for someone and have a lot less headaches.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sunny 1 said:


> They are on here because they love what they do for a living. And ET is open 24 hours, 7 days so why not log on at 4:15


yeah, I was poking fun at them... I was on ET in the middle of the night too... :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I hate inspectors who refuse to give out their cell numbers so you can call them... I must call the office, wade through their archaic voicemail system, and leave a message that won't get heard until 4:30.


Thats how they roll here too. SOME cities around here you can call in the morning too, with something like a 30 minute window.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hotlegs said:


> Having to buy $20 of batteries for meters a month. Can't they make everything like my solar powered calculator I had in 4th grade ? I used it to learn how to spell 58008.


Did you learn how to spell 55378008 first? :laughing:


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Did you learn how to spell 55378008 first? :laughing:


Eventually


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

I hate sharp edges. On anything.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Sorry, a little off topic, but your post brings up a nagging question I've had for a long time. Has anyone ever run into a high baller?? Somehow this sounds even worse to me.......












Here u go


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Before the Internet, I hated not having a source to rely on for answering questions. Instead you had to hope Bubba ******* from the job site had your best interest in mind when answering electrical questions.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I hate inspectors that show up early. :laughing:


anything from 7:00 am to 3:30 pm is fair game :yes:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> anything from 7:00 am to 3:30 pm is fair game :yes:


Sometimes, it's like calling the cable company to get service started:

"Will you be home between 8:00 AM tomorrow and............ July 14th?"






I also hate people who use TM language.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

It would be easier for me to list the things I like about it.

1. The occasional good paying job that goes better than planned.
2. The occasional customer that actually appreciates my work.

I can't think of anything else. 


Among other things, I hate how so many things are not designed correctly, technical code/listing violations that have no negative bearing on the installation and fixing crap that wasn't done properly in the first place.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

B4T said:


> I hate guys who spit on the floor and you have to roll out wire...
> 
> That gets an immediate face to face chat with me.. nothing worse than picking up a coil on NM covered in spit on the bottom..
> 
> Some guys are just complete slobs and have no clue till you "educate them"...


Absolutely!

I'm not a violent person by any means, but I find it somewhat difficult to restrain myself from kicking out the front teeth of an inconsiderate idiot who spits all over the place.


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

When you try and try to make money but just can't seem to make a good living running your own EC business. Really makes me hate this trade. 

I hope my kids will not be tradesmen. I hope the money they earn at a younger age will work for them as they grow. What ever it is they do will need to be a stepping stone to grow their financial Intelligence and acquire assets along the way.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I hate remodels. The whole dusty, guano infested, lath and plaster, dead skin cells, mouse droppings, lead paint, cloth covered romex, knob and tube, nasty scene!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The NEC ands it's mandatory use of useless products.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

wendon said:


> I hate remodels. The whole dusty, guano infested, lath and plaster, dead skin cells, mouse droppings, lead paint, cloth covered romex, knob and tube, nasty scene!


I second that.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

wendon said:


> I hate remodels. The whole dusty, guano infested, lath and plaster, dead skin cells, mouse droppings, lead paint, cloth covered romex, knob and tube, nasty scene!


Thanks alot. :icon_rolleyes: I had put those memories out of my mind. We did plenty of those remodels. They were usually tiny bathrooms in fancy houses and expected us not to get insulation everywhere. Oh, and the 6'6" plumber was scheduled the same day.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Oh, man. I didn't have much experience with mouse poop before this job. I would've happily left it at that. There's nothing like going into some ancient switchgear in the backwoods of Maine where every field mouse for a couple miles has found a nice warm home. I now actually have a "mouse poop cleaning kit."


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> I hate remodels. The whole dusty, guano infested, lath and plaster, dead skin cells, mouse droppings, lead paint, cloth covered romex, knob and tube, nasty scene!


Try doing it in ghetto drug den apartments, condoms, needles, chalk outlines :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I now actually have a "mouse poop cleaning kit."


Keep that handy when you start dating up there.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate moving stuff for other trades, especially when every trade has their own elevation or space to run and they still make you move it. I hate chipping up floors. I hate masons. I hate when the control points ain't where they are supposed to be......, I hate masons, I hate when guys consistently don't label conduit, don't tighten couplings and connectors, I hate masons annnnnnnnnd masons, can't stand em.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Traffic. Why are there so many cars on the road at 10:00am?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

knowshorts said:


> Traffic. Why are there so many cars on the road at 6:00am?


fify


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

LightsOn81 said:


> I hate moving stuff for other trades, especially when every trade has their own elevation or space to run and they still make you move it. I hate chipping up floors. I hate masons. I hate when the control points ain't where they are supposed to be......, I hate masons, I hate when guys consistently don't label conduit, don't tighten couplings and connectors, I hate masons annnnnnnnnd masons, can't stand em.


Are you trying to tell me you hate masons?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

LightsOn81 said:


> I hate moving stuff for other trades, especially when every trade has their own elevation or space to run and they still make you move it. I hate chipping up floors. I hate masons. I hate when the control points ain't where they are supposed to be......, I hate masons, I hate when guys consistently don't label conduit, don't tighten couplings and connectors, I hate masons annnnnnnnnd masons, can't stand em.


How do you feel about roofers?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Are you trying to tell me you hateI masons?


 It's a good thing we're anonymous here or else somebody might mysteriously find themselves on every block & masonry mailing list I could find. :laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate working for an incompetent GC who has you make 5 trips to trim out a small bedroom/bathroom addition and do a service change, yet you STILL can't finish the job because he doesn't have everything ready for you even though he says he does.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

drspec said:


> I hate working for an incompetent GC who has you make 5 trips to trim out a small bedroom/bathroom addition and do a service change, yet you STILL can't finish the job because he doesn't have everything ready for you even though he says he does.


Like one of the jobs I'm on right now, old plaster lathe still on ceiling, paneling and plaster on the walls. But they want it roughed and plan to sheetrock over the plaster and drop a new susp. ceiling under the lathe. Misery. I had to snake all my romex cables above the lathe with loose Rockwool insulation since they want to use the space commercially.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

electric mike said:


> I hate sharp edges. On anything.


Benny Hill!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Hey guys !! Let me start by saying I love this trade. I really do and wouldn't trade it for the world. I know u all must love it just as much, because if not, we wouldn't be on ET in our spare time lol. But what do you hate about the trade? I know i can name a few to be brief. For starters, is not being paid on time. #2 is having a Forman/lead guy that doesn't have more knowledge than you hold. #3 is working in crappy weather. #4 is digging trenches #5 is cleaning up a customers house at the end of the day(as they are so tedious)
> 
> What's yours guys


Guys who think they know it all and condemn methods they don't understand or are willing to learn ! It's a learning ever evolving trade and know one knows it all .


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate that I can't go anywhere without checking out the electrical work and making comments on it


----------



## lobohodge (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate the unemployed side walk foreman, slamming my work. Came by my project red cup in hand telling the GC that bonding the gas line would cause a massive explosion. Sad part is, I was questioned on it by the GC. I had no comment other let the inspector do his job. 

Passed the inspection w/flying colors. The red cup foreman has not been by since.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

That we don't generally band together to protect what we are worth like plumbers do.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> Guys who think they know it all and condemn methods they don't understand or are willing to learn ! It's a learning ever evolving trade and know one knows it all .


I hate the fact that SE cable is still legal.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I hate that the Yankees lost A-Rod for 1/2 the season.:whistling2:


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Yaya


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

micromind said:


> 2) Engineers. Same reason as above.


Software engineers that think they can design something that will exist in the real world instead of the 1 and 0 world they are used too.







:laughing:


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I hate it when general contractors are to lazy to rip out the Sheetrock on a kitchen job and then complain when you make a hole on their old crust 1970 Sheetrock. "I'm not patching that".Don't patch I don't care. You want me to magically get the wire up the wall on your deadline. You inconsiderate douche. Oh I love when they warn you not to scratch their new granite that they just put up.Thanks for warning me I was going to get on your granite top with ice skates when I hang these pendant lights.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> How do you feel about roofers?


Love roofers! They always seem to be able to find where you are going to be 5 minutes before you get there and they wait for you to get there and when you are there they bang as loud as possible.

I did roofing for a while so I do respect it.

Masons make a mess out of a jobsite. They run their Lulls back and forth over the same spot instead of trying to change up their routes so there's those huge friggn lakes after a lot of rain.

There's 30 of them for every one of you and you always got this one with an attitude. So even though they get paid by the hour, he gets all pissy if you take longer than he wants cuz you are heating some pipe or something. Screw him.

One job, they dropped 5 ft. Lengths of rebar in our pipe. A guy spent two months on one floor.

They leave their grout, fragments of block everywhere and I'm always tripping on that crap. Nasty bastard trade right there


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Big John said:


> It's a good thing we're anonymous here or else somebody might mysteriously find themselves on every block & masonry mailing list I could find. :laughing
> 
> Only another electrician would do that lol


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think these guys had the right idea of protecting there trade...maybe we wouldnt have to worry about working for peanuts if we woulda taken some advice...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> I think these guys had the right idea of protecting there trade...maybe we wouldnt have to worry about working for peanuts if we woulda taken some advice...
> 
> View attachment 20822



'Splain, please.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't like that everybody else ( NON Electricians) will have comments about why I can't do this or why I can't that. They complain about GFCI's tripping or why can't I just add 1 more plug to this circuit. ( the appliance doesn't draw that much ?) Or why do we need such big wire? Like 6 AWG & 2 AWG is big . You try to explain continuous load but they think your trying to run up the bill. Like I am doing it for no reason.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 'Splain, please.


Masonic lodge... When started masons protected their trade ( secrets) and apprentices dare not question a master... Theyd kill to keep their trade secrets....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Masonic lodge... When started masons protected their trade ( secrets) and apprentices dare not question a master... Theyd kill to keep their trade secrets....



You're obviously not a member as this is wrong.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

LightsOn81 said:


> Love roofers! They always seem to be able to find where you are going to be 5 minutes before you get there and they wait for you to get there and when you are there they bang as loud as possible.
> 
> I did roofing for a while so I do respect it.
> 
> ...


They used to get paid by the block and not by hour. That was a long time ago but that mentality is still there. The good ones still take pride in doing it fast. You as a sparky are in their way. Their mud does not last long. If a tub gets wasted by waiting on you they're going to get pissy. Hopefully they take it out on their slaves (I mean laborers) and not you. 

You shouldn't have to slow them down. You should have everything ready, per cut, or assembled. I found out early that if your on the good side of masons they'll give you a little leeway. Plus in the winter they'll have the warmest area around their scaffold.


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

I hate when uneducated drywallers or general laborers suddenly become professional tradesmen, who know how to do all of the electrical and mechanical better then anyone else the second they see work being done.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate when the worker bees tell you something is impossible to do, but when you get there you have a solution worked out in 5 minutes with what's already on the truck.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate when the GC or PM calls you after hours and you have to spend 30 minutes on the phone with them while you're trying to eat dinner explaining something that could wait until the morning, or they could have sent you an email about.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

drspec said:


> I hate when the worker bees tell you something is impossible to do, but when you get there you have a solution worked out in 5 minutes with what's already on the truck.


I actually like it when that happens.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> I actually like it when that happens.


It can be a good thing I guess, except when you have to leave the job you are working on and drive 40 minutes one way for something they should have been able to work out on their own.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

drspec said:


> It can be a good thing I guess, except when you have to leave the job you are working on and drive 40 minutes one way for something they should have been able to work out on their own.


Teach a man to fish.....


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

drspec said:


> I hate when the GC or PM calls you after hours and you have to spend 30 minutes on the phone with them while you're trying to eat dinner explaining something that could wait until the morning, or they could have sent you an email about.


Call out pay. 2 hr minimum.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I hate alarm guys.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

micromind said:


> 1) 6) Employers with the attitude of 'how much can we screw these guys and have them still show up for work'.


Ever since the economy took a nosedive, this attitude has run rampant. Doesn't matter what job, what company, they all basically know it's a hirer's market and take full advantage. I'm pretty certain at this point corporate America has no incentive to let the economy "recover". Corporations are making record profits thanks to the attitude that you can be made to "do more with less" nearly indefinitely.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

CraigV said:


> Ever since the economy took a nosedive, this attitude has run rampant. Doesn't matter what job, what company, they all basically know it's a hirer's market and take full advantage. I'm pretty certain at this point corporate America has no incentive to let the economy "recover". Corporations are making record profits thanks to the attitude that you can be made to "do more with less" nearly indefinitely.


Finally, somebody gets it!!!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I f*cking hate lighting. All of it.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Hey guys !! Let me start by saying I love this trade. I really do and wouldn't trade it for the world. I know u all must love it just as much, because if not, we wouldn't be on ET in our spare time lol. But what do you hate about the trade? I know i can name a few to be brief. For starters, is not being paid on time. #2 is having a Forman/lead guy that doesn't have more knowledge than you hold. #3 is working in crappy weather. #4 is digging trenches #5 is cleaning up a customers house at the end of the day(as they are so tedious)
> 
> What's yours guys


Attic work,underpaid,the left handed shovel lol


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fredman said:


> That we don't generally band together to protect what we are worth like plumbers do.


This is the biggest problem of our trade. Too many greedy people cutting throats.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I hate alarm guys.


Fire Alarm Guys :laughing:

Just messin, I am qualified to do low voltage work as well. GO ahead, talk about my scissors, then, let me see your finger :thumbup:


If that doesnt work, ill use my bandsaw...lol


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I hate inspectors who refuse to give out their cell numbers so you can call them... I must call the office, wade through their archaic voicemail system, and leave a message that won't get heard until 4:30.


This I never have understood. 

The first jurisdiction I worked for didn't want us to give out our cell numbers. 

Where I work now I use my personal cell (it's my choice... just got tired of carrying 2 phones) and I have no problem giving it out to the electricians.

I guess some places are just backwards (IMHO) in the way they conduct business.

Pete


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I hate you.:laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Mondays :wallbash::cursing::wallbash:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Fire Alarm Guys :laughing:
> 
> Just messin, I am qualified to do low voltage work as well. GO ahead, talk about my scissors, then, let me see your finger :thumbup:
> 
> ...


No problem with Fire alarm guys...it's burglar alarm guys that hack into phone wiring with their beanies that drive me nuts!


----------

